# penn 220gto



## jmwilson75 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey has any one here tried the Penn 220gto casting reel? If so how was it and what type of brakes are in it??


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

I've only handled one at a tackle shop a few weeks ago. Looks like a nice unit. A bit beefier than the 209 M which I have. Also has a little better retrieve rate. 

It is a level wind and Penn bills it as a downrigger, trolling reel. Don't know how it would cast, but you should be able to get some distance out of it. Don't think it has a braking system.

Check out the Penn Website if you haven't already


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

The GTO's are NOT surf casting reels. No brakes.....BB

See link: http://www.pennreels.com/01_products/reels/conventional/09_gto/220gto.htm


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I have a GTO 220 on a 10' Berkley Glow Stik. Put the combo together for flathead fishing in the river here in Ohio. Took it to Carolina Beach in March and did surprisingly well with it in the surf. For the money it cast pretty darn good. I only soaked bait (heavy) with it, it's not a plugin' reel. It's about like casting a squidder. The Glow Stik made fishing the night tide rather convenient also !! All I got to reel in with it was some clearnose skates... .


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Not to question B.B.s post but any reel you feel comfortable with is a good thing,just there is some out there that set up properly will give beter results. Most use Abus, Penns or Diawas. I am always a Penn fan but I love tinkering with my Abus. It depends on what type use you are using them for. Also B.B. you are still the Guru on reels.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks Seajay, have to agree, if it works for you.........However, felt I had to point out the lack of any braking system. BB


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

B.B. not familiar with that reel could he put mags in it.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Black Beard just looked at that reel looks to big for a surf reel, but would make a great boat reel.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

I've got the 209 which is a bit smaller than the 220. It is a great boat reel and does a wonderful job with stripers and big blues. I have cast with it but I find that there some problems with using it as a casting reel. 

Number one, I can only use it with braid (for casting) The shocker knot will not go through the level wind ferrule without catching. So I ahve to use braid and 50 lb braid shocker. I don't like braid as a shocker cause you have a tendancy to grab the line when the fish gets close and the braid will cut you in a heartbeat. 

Number two..Penn did not design this reel as a casting reel. They bill it in their catalog as a boat reel and a downrigger reel. It was not meant to get any distance from the beach. I cast my 209 from time to time. But when distance is needed I go to the Squidder. 

I've handled a 220 and like the reel and at some point will buy one. It has a better gear ratio than my 209. But for casting I'll stick with the reels that are primarily meant for that job. I'm not a good enough caster that I can get more than abouyt 75 yards with the 209 and I suspect that the 220 is an upgraded (stainless construction and a bit beefier, better gear ratio) version of the 209. I don't think you would be sorry you bought it for a downrigger reel, trolling reel, Charter boat fishing and the like.

Again, I don't own a 220, but have handled them in the tackle shops and would like to own one.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Little GTO*

I like mine. I got one to try for bottom fishing. SO far so good. I know my 3/0 and 4/0 are bomb proof. But this reel is all around good-to -go. Catching all those grunts, sea bass, and pinkies twenty mile off the beach takes a toll on your arms. When we get into the good grouper bites, Ill switch over to the 3/0.
I also like the 220 for wreck fishing for AJ's/kings and anything else cause you can cast a little with it for site fishing. A good all around/all purpose reel for the money.


----------

